# Thumping in the Tummy



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Does anyone experience a pulse like twitching in the abdominal area? It weird, when I lay down and rest something on my stomach and constant twitch is seem. Its not painful, however I want to know if this is normal or part of IBS.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I used to experience it , always in the same place. Then I read Creative Visualization by Shakti Gawain and after doing some of the visualization exercises it went away. I don't know if it is a normal part of IBS


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah!!! i started a post called "throbbing stomach" on here a wk or so ago. it feels like i have a heart beat. when i lay down sometimes and look at it i can see it throbbing. i still get it sometimes too. not sure what it is. have a search for that post i wrote - i think quite a few ppl answered it.


----------



## Katy252 (Jul 15, 2001)

I once had thumping that really freaked me out- I have had three babies so I know what a baby kicking feels like and it felt like that. I was breast feeding at the time so I could have been pregnant and not known it(no period) but I took a test and wasn't. I decided it must be gas or spasms. Weird. It was at a time I was having a flare up so it probably was spasms of some kind.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Mine felt more like a thick nerve twitching. Sudden jerky movements.


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I will feel a twitching once in awhile, but it's not a regular thing and it isn't in the same place each time.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

it could be what you are describing is a bruit in an artery, perhaps caused by a temporary obstruction if an artery "spasmed". It would be essentially as if someone was taking your blood pressure on your abdomen. It could, hoever, be that you describing some motility effect in the intestine. That would be caused by the same mechanism. In general, that would not be normal nor could it be caused by IBS.


----------



## webbgirl (May 2, 2003)

I have been having the same thing its it the same spot, I was diagnosed with IBS back when I was 27, I am now 48, I have not had the spasams like that until recently, and sometimes its just one big spasam, what causes those? I mean I dont rememebr having them till recently?


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Well, at least I'm not alone.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

It's possible you are getting "tachygastria" a condition well known to many who suffer from "gastroparesis", (slow transit of the stomach & gastric tract generally). It's caused by the abnormal contractons of the gut. Sometimes it can produce "tachycardia", i.e., rapidly beating heart. I expect because of the nerves that ennervate both the gut and the heart. Don't panic or get anxious in any way it usually settles down by itself.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Yea sometimes I get a nerve that does that.It doesn't hurt but it feels weird lol


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

my doc said its absolutely normal and has nothing to do with IBS - how thin are you? said that sometimes its more noticable when gthe person is thinner?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

my abdomen is far from flat and i can still see mine! LOL!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

androsine I can remember posting on this board about a similar sensation that I would get in my upper right quadrant at times. I haven't had it for awhile but it was a twitching sensation.


----------



## Trinity (Sep 9, 2002)

I get a feeling like that in the right lower quadrant. My GI doctor said it was the ileocecal valve just flopping around. I've had it every day for 17 years, but on and off through out the day. It sputters and thumps and "squiggles" . If there's any pressure on it, it sometimes groans or growls. I can't have anything tight like waist bands or panythose because it thumps even harder. Whenever I bend forward it starts to thump madly, or when I turn over on my left hand side, or sometimes when I bend the right knee, like when I try to shave. No other Doctor knew what it was. I went to see one of the best neurologists and he was surprised when he felt it but had no idea what it was but did not think it was the valve


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

The tummy thump did get stronger the more weight I lost.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:my doc said its absolutely normal and has nothing to do with IBS


I think occasional "activity" is normal, sort of like a myoclonus. But if it were it were something routinely present, then it is probably not normal.


> quote:My GI doctor said it was the ileocecal valve just flopping around.


This is impossible and it sounds silly.


> quote:It sputters and thumps and "squiggles"


This actually sounds like there is some sort of temporary obstruction somewhere.


----------



## Trinity (Sep 9, 2002)

Its not due to any temporary obstruction, Ive had it for 17 years, every day, on & off all day long. The GI doctor said an incompetent ileocecalvalve can "telescope" onto itself, a very small temporary intussusceptum, and cause problems, like reflux, and even some pain that feels like a hernia, but then it returns to a normal position. I feel it whenever I put any strain on the right hand side, especially taking off a boot while bending and bringing the knee up


----------

